

Github Not Responsive? - jborden13

Is anyone else having a hard time resolving github&#x27;s website?  I&#x27;d like to access my repos, but cannot.
======
joebeetee
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) \- looks like they're
having asset loading issues - the pages are loading for me, but without any
styling, in their full, naked, HTML glory...

------
mcrider
I thought you were referring to the layout, which has been true for some time
now...

------
dewey
Yep, same issue over here.

------
jborden13
Looks to be back up.

